# BMWFS Lease Rates - November 2009



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2008)

Official rates courtesy of Tarry @ Leasecompare.com here. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=410301

No need for double post.


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

Dang, the rates got worse on the 335i coupe, they took up the money factor by .00025


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

Yay-Z - Yeah, but looks like there is $2,500 rebate on that car. So overall it's a better deal!


----------



## Yay-Z (Aug 13, 2007)

335Fanatic said:


> Yay-Z - Yeah, but looks like there is $2,500 rebate on that car. So overall it's a better deal!


Yeah just noticed that, so next month is still looking good


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

The question is whether $2,500 rebate applies to European Delivery leases?


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Many thanks bestbuy!


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

*Nov rates for Mini*

Could you please Nov rates incentives, any holiday money on mini cooper?


----------



## hoyasteva (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, Holiday Credit does apply to ED


----------



## thebmw (Oct 19, 2006)

Welcome Best Buy Leasin. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Marwan (Oct 12, 2006)

Glad to see that the base rate for the X5d did not go up but actually went down, considering the high demand for this vehicle... Grant it, the drop is not huge, just 0.00005, but that is almost equivalent to the 0.00007 one gets for every MSD. Hey, I'll take it any day. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

Marwan said:


> Glad to see that the base rate for the X5d did not go up but actually went down, considering the high demand for this vehicle... Grant it, the drop is not huge, just 0.00005, but that is almost equivalent to the 0.00007 one gets for every MSD. Hey, I'll take it any day. Thanks for the post.


I noticed this too.

Any chance there is $2500 + $4500 available on the X5d??


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Bart001 said:


> I noticed this too.
> 
> Any chance there is $2500 + $4500 available on the X5d??


Ds only show eco credit on bmwusa..i doubt it!


----------



## triplefive (Apr 18, 2008)

Bart001 said:


> I noticed this too.
> 
> Any chance there is $2500 + $4500 available on the X5d??


On the bmw website, it actually excludes the X5d from the holiday rebate so you only get the $4500 eco credit


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2008)

Edited original post to reflect STD rate for M3 sedan/convertible/coupe and 760LI

STD rate is .00270 and NOT .00255 (typo error)


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

triplefive said:


> On the bmw website, it actually excludes the X5d from the holiday rebate so you only get the $4500 eco credit


I was hoping for a "killer deal" on SOMETHING . . . an E60 or an X5, but since I do prefer to lease I don't see anything this month materially better than last month.

I can shop in December, too, if I have to.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Bart001 said:


> I can shop in December, too, if I have to.


November rates generally go through 1/4/10. So you are looking at Dec rates.


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Best Buy Leasin said:


> Edited original post to reflect STD rate for M3 sedan/convertible/coupe and 760LI
> 
> STD rate is .00270 and NOT .00255 (typo error)


so, that mark up on every thing of 0.00055 base point is indeed included in ur lease rates to offset credit


----------



## 335Fanatic (Aug 6, 2009)

zibawala said:


> so, that mark up on every thing of 0.00055 base point is indeed included in ur lease rates to offset credit


Wait, I am confused now. Let's take 2010 335i Coupe as an example.

If I want to take advantage of $2,500 credit, which MF should I use in my calculations?

1. base 0.00225

OR

2. base 0.00225 + 0.00055 which is 0.0028


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

+1, do the rates posted above include $2,500 holiday cash?


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

Marwan said:


> Glad to see that the base rate for the X5d did not go up but actually went down, considering the high demand for this vehicle... Grant it, the drop is not huge, just 0.00005, but that is almost equivalent to the 0.00007 one gets for every MSD. Hey, I'll take it any day. Thanks for the post.


So you dont feel weird about letting BMW hold a big security deposit for 3 years? Also, how likely is it that they would deduct excessively during the lease return...?


----------

